# tikka T3



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

any one here no anything bout the tikka t3 im thing bout buying one...there a cheap gun are they good..and hows the kick there a REALLY light rifle they kick like a mule?


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

the bigger the caliber and lighter the gun the more it will kick. this also depends on the bullet weight and velocity. a 243 and 223 can kick about the same with 55gr bullets. 223 is going 3100fps and the 243 is going 4000 fps. if you get a tikka lite in a 300 win mag prepare for a beating. what are you thinking of using this rifle for? oh i have the tikka t3 varmint and i love it. thing can shoot.


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

i will be useing it for white tail deer and im thinking bout .308 or 7mm-08


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

a 243 will work just fine on deer. thats what i use. 100 grainers can drop a deer out to 250 yards for sure maybe even further out. 308 is a good cartridge. a 270 winchester is a good cartridge. if you think of going after elk or mulies a 270/270 wsm are good calibers. im thinking of getting a tikka t3 in a 270 wsm for a bigger game cartridge. if youre a younger shooter a 243 or 257 are good calibers with much less recoil than 308.


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

im 13 years old and recoil is not really an issue..i just dont want a .cal that kicks like a mule thats y im trying to stay away from the 30-06 and that 270wsm are thos big nuff to take a deer down we i no they are but what do any of u recamend?


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

personally the 243 is a good all around gun. great for coyotes, deer, antelope, fun as hell for prairie doggin, ive even got bored and shot a few squirrels with it. ammo is pretty cheap and readily available. you can pick up federal blue boxes for 12 bucks a box. if a 100 grain bullet is a lil bit much for kick go to an 80 grain bullet itll kick less. you just cant use varmint bullets on deer.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

I know a guy that has a 22-250 in tikka t3 lite and everyone says that it must kick really bad but it doesn't at all.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

whoever says a 22-250 kicks doesnt know ****. show them a 308 or a 300 win mag. 22-250 isnt really a deer caliber such as a 243 on up would be.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

bobberboy said:


> i will be useing it for white tail deer and im thinking bout .308 or 7mm-08


You can't go wrong with either of those bobberboy. The 7mm will shoot slightly flatter, but the 308 will be easier to find ammo for, and cheaper to shoot. 
With a 150 gr bullet you will get about 17 ft/lb recoil. The 243 is about 11 lb, the 25/06 about 13 lb, the 30/06 about 19lb and the 300 Win Mag about 35 ft/lb of recoil energy. The 243 is a good rifle, but for deer the 308 is superior if you don't mind the recoil. It also gets you into black bear and elk when you get older.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a tikka t3 lite in wood 7mm Rem Mag. Does not kick more than a 20 ga. IMO.

You should do just fine. But if you are worried about recoil. Buy a limbsaver butt pad. Will take away the kick. A buddy did that to his tikka t3 in .300 WSM and it took 1/2 the recoil away.


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

ya thats always a possibility but im a bigger kid and shoot alot and the kick isent reallly a issue and i thought that the .308 didnt kick that bad..and does wood in the t3 really lessen the kick compared to synthetic


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

not noticeably. the differences would be very slight due to the overall weight of the gun and not the composition. if you want reduced recoil go for lighter loads, a kick pad, or smaller caliber. what it comes down to is yeah wood looks nice but if you have a synthetic stock you dont feel so bad about a few dings and dents as you would with a aa grade walnut stock. before you buy talk to some friends see if they have a 308 or a caliber youre interested in and see if you can handle the kick before you buy the wrong gun.

heres a good link
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=54025

theres an idiot who bought a rifle because he thoguht it was "cool" and that the calber was "accurate" had never shot a large caliber rifle. his first gun was a 22. so before you go blow youre money on something youll be exchanging and losing hundreds of dollars on immediately check it out.


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I would definitely get one. I own a 22250, my brother has a 270 and my dad has a 270. Honestly somthing about the tikkas but they just dont kick! My mom shoots a ruger m77 243 and that kicks way more than the 270s. As far as caliber goes I would go with a 270 its extremely versatile and if you reload I would go with a 25-06


----------



## klatto310 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a 243 and a 223 tikka t3 and i love them. The 243 kicks just enough to where its noticible and i use it for deer hunting. With my 223 you can't even feel it kick.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

so how did you turn out bobberboy? say forgot to ask where are you located?


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

i live on mayville north dakota and i think im probly gunna get the tikka t3 hunter but im going to wait cause deer season isent tell november


----------



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

i have one in .204 ruger for coyotes and it doesnt kick at all i love the gun and from all the resurch i did its one of the most accurate guns i could find


----------

